# A note for those with unreliable power



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2009)

I've found that RICE tends to have the fewest issues if a PC is suddenly powered off without a shutdown.  It starts right back where it was, and remembers the amount of runtime put into each work unit.  On the other side, HFCC _always_ re-starts the WU, but remembers where it last was :shadedshu

For this reason, I'm switching exclusively to RICE, I'm tired of loosing all of the progress when my computer unexpectedly gets turned off


----------

